# Expects Needed for Question: Is baby Bruce a male or female?



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

*Is baby Bruce a male or female?*

Hi fellow betta lovers! I'm new to the forum so I apologize if I posted on the wrong place or do something incorrectly!

Anyways I bought a baby betta from Petco 2 1/2 weeks ago because he looked really sad and I wanted him to have a good life. Petco advertised that the betta was a male but I wasn't too sure looking at him because he had horizontal stress lines that you typically find in females. I don't have any experience with fry but I made sure to do my research and I didn't see anything about young male fries having stress lines. 

Today, his stress lines are almost gone and he's grown longer and more colourful fins. However I see right beside his ventral fins is a white dot that I believe is an indication of an egg spot. I'm not too sure if it is but I took some pictures and a video for you to see. I read briefly on another thread about shining a light behind the betta to see if there's a yellow triangle? Can someone explain that to me too?

Hopefully you can give me your opinions on whether Bruce is a female or male! I attached a picture of Bruce day 1 from the store and the two other photos are what he looks like today after 2 1/2 weeks. Thanks for your help!!  


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0kNw7GlYDs2R1pzeDZzRkZrOVE/view


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

An egg spot isn't a clear indicator of female, young males can also have an egg spot. The easiest way to tell is to take a couple pictures from the side (both with and without flash), what you're looking for is a yellow triangle on the belly. Here's a picture of one of my females, you can see her ovaries (the yellow area) pretty clearly. They can sometimes be harder to spot on darker fish.

From that first pic, I'm inclined to say female, but if you could get a picture with flash just to be sure.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Agree to disagree, sorry. I have to say it looks male to me from the longer fins, and the general absence of ovaries.


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

halleyana said:


> An egg spot isn't a clear indicator of female, young males can also have an egg spot. The easiest way to tell is to take a couple pictures from the side (both with and without flash), what you're looking for is a yellow triangle on the belly. Here's a picture of one of my females, you can see her ovaries (the yellow area) pretty clearly. They can sometimes be harder to spot on darker fish.
> 
> From that first pic, I'm inclined to say female, but if you could get a picture with flash just to be sure.












This is the best I can do. So that yellow is clearly ovaries then? Bruce's fins are longer than regular females I've seen but I guess it's because he/she is still growing. But I guess we will know for sure until Bruce is fully grown or more obvious. Thanks for your input though!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

That is the stomach; I'll see if I can find my example of ovaries.

... Can't find it, but this is Tsuki. You can clearly see the triangles behind her ventral fins (fins under the stomach)


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

ThatFishThough said:


> Agree to disagree, sorry. I have to say it looks male to me from the longer fins, and the general absence of ovaries.



Whoops, I need to adjust the brightness on my phone. Bruce does look like a he, especially in that last picture.


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm thinking it's a he as well. The color of his fins are very beautiful. He's gonna be one pretty fish when he grows up!


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks guys for the input! I'm thinking he's a male now too. That white spot just really confused me


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Can you update how your better looks like now?


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lumirecia said:


> Can you update how your better looks like now?


Here's Bruce after a month! I rescaped his tank and added 5 RCS. He's very happy and he's even learning to do tricks. He's one of the smartest bettas I've had/currently have


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

I'm going to guess that Bruce is male because his fins are larger than the typical female's, but I can't be sure.


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

dennythebetta said:


> I'm going to guess that Bruce is male because his fins are larger than the typical female's, but I can't be sure.


Yeah I definitively think he's a male now since growing more. I was just impatient then and wanted to know haha

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Beautiful boy(?)
Your baby betta is probably prettier than mine


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Just an update, Bruce made a bubble nest a few days ago so he's definitely a male!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Nice, How is he doing now?


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

Lumirecia said:


> Nice, How is he doing now?


Hi sorry I haven't been updating. I've been really busy haha

Bruce is doing well! He's grown a lot and is super aggressive. He killed all my red cherry shrimp.... I've started him on betta pellets as he's big enough for them now. Still feeding him a variety of other frozen foods as well. His tail has a little dip in the middle which seems almost like a double tail. It's quite cool 









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumirecia (Mar 8, 2017)

Hes so pretty Im jealous!

He might be a delta imo.


----------



## AmazingBettas (Feb 28, 2017)

Aw he's so pretty!


----------



## Bettaloveee (Jan 30, 2017)

He's grown a ton! Man, he's one pretty boy! You definitely got lucky with him. His colors are just so striking!


----------



## dennythebetta (Mar 8, 2017)

sorepatrol68 said:


> Hi sorry I haven't been updating. I've been really busy haha
> 
> Bruce is doing well! He's grown a lot and is super aggressive. He killed all my red cherry shrimp.... I've started him on betta pellets as he's big enough for them now. Still feeding him a variety of other frozen foods as well. His tail has a little dip in the middle which seems almost like a double tail. It's quite cool
> 
> ...


He's a gorgeous boy. I love your aquascape.


----------



## Tardigrade (Apr 17, 2017)

+1 on fantastic aquascape.


----------



## kattiq (Jul 31, 2017)

What kind of plant did you use at the carpet?? Beautiful tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

kattiq said:


> What kind of plant did you use at the carpet?? Beautiful tank
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Monte carlo! Hard to grow but easier than HC. However I'm having a huge brown hair algae problem. Good luck if you get it 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kattiq (Jul 31, 2017)

Yikes! I only have a 5g running right now so not much area to work with. But I'd love to try it someday! I mainly have driftwood and java moss covering my floor. Helps hide my RCS from the betta. Hehe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Feb 24, 2017)

kattiq said:


> Yikes! I only have a 5g running right now so not much area to work with. But I'd love to try it someday! I mainly have driftwood and java moss covering my floor. Helps hide my RCS from the betta. Hehe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I started off only dosing fertilizers and artificial CO2 but then I DIY'd co2 and I think that's what started the algae problem. Just the imbalance of co2 and nutrients. I'm having a hard time figuring out what to do so I've stopped everything completely and let everything just grow. The DIY co2 grew the Monte Carlo really well but also the algae LOL. I've given up using my tongs to grab the algae out and now it looks disgusting. I'm actually about it take all the Monte Carlo out and start over. Small tanks are hard to get the dosage right ughhhh
You can see the picture. I know, it's DISGUSTING LOL. This battle has been lost.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kattiq (Jul 31, 2017)

Oh man..  I've never used Co2 In my tanks so I wouldn't even know where to begin to help! However, I am also apart of a forum called aquatic community. You may be able to find more advice there. They've helped me countless times with problems with my tanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

